
The Meaning of April Fools Jokes has Changed - randomstring
http://twitter.com/mmasnick/status/11392397620
======
sketerpot
April Fools' Day is the day for avoiding the internet. And other people in
general.

~~~
JacobAldridge
If only the internet and other people could contain it to one day.

